

Simple tutorial to give your site an iPhone interface - ca98am79
http://nettuts.com/misc/learn-how-to-develop-for-the-iphone/

======
trezor
_Something to keep in mind is that we are building a page specifically for the
iPhone or iTouch._

I don't know about you guys, but when I make a website I actually make a
_website_ and want it to work in _any_ browser. If you need a custom,
alternative or lighter layout for mobile devices, this is what you have CSS
and the media-attribute for.

Ignoring this for a second, the linked article also seems to have _no_ way of
handling future iPhones, iPods or alternate mobile devices with higher
resolution. It consistently uses fixed-size images for layout and doesn't
leave the browser any way to work beyond that.

So even _if_ you are making a site targeting the iPod or iPhone specifically
or just want a Appleish theme, this thing is as far from future-proof and
flexible as you can get.

If I could downvote articles on hacker news, I would downvote this one in an
instant.

